# pop up



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Question...Anybody having this pop up on their screen? How do I fix the problem??? It comes up on every page going forward or backwards. Have to click on it everytime. There's also an average 5 to 10 second delay before the page will load... Just started about 2 days ago. Help!!! RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy, download Chrome or Firefox or Safari to use this site.
I don't use IE so I am unfamiliar with that warning


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What Pinkie said....who uses IE anymore


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes Randy - seen that too. Site is running like crap on IE, plus I picked up a hellacious virus either from HT or Facebook about two days ago that was using a Java exploiter. Slipped right past the Trend antivirus software pre-installed on the laptop  Needless to say I have downloaded AVG antivirus & dealt with it.

Now using Firefox for HT . . . just too many hassles with IE on HT.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've noticed the delay also, due to "long running script" I think this means the banner ads contain way more information than anyone needs. I get the same message when using weatherbug, but they give you an option of running the script or ignoring it. Here you have to wait till it's done loading and then proceed with what you were doing.
No popups here though. Make sure your popup blocker is ON.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you beat that virus Doba!! I use Firefox exclusively for HT, and Adblockplus. Adblock eliminates all the crappy ads from the top and sidebar, and puts the paid sponsors (The correct sponsors) back where they're supposed to be.

I thought the sole purpose of IE being installed on computers was so you had access to the other browsers..


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks Randy for bringing this up. It was making me nutty. I installed Firefox, so far so good. --fcb


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

So........
We can't fix the root problem here? 

Sounds to me like there's a pop-up problem, and not a consumer problem.

Quit selling add space to the pop-up people.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The problem will have to be fixed by the owners, it's a glitch that's causing the "script box" to pop up...may be a new advertisement. I tried Google Chrome, didn't help... Firefox has solved the problem so far... Thanks guys for the help...RM


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Get rid of IE 10 and go back to IE 9.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not even kidding . . . again!










:freak:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I switched to Chrome and have no lag time now.
hojoe


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Glad you beat that virus Doba!! I use Firefox exclusively for HT, and Adblockplus. Adblock eliminates all the crappy ads from the top and sidebar, and puts the paid sponsors (The correct sponsors) back where they're supposed to be.
> 
> I thought the sole purpose of IE being installed on computers was so you had access to the other browsers..


couldn't have said it better..right on dude.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, what a nasty "blast from the past"...... I just fired up Internet Explorer for the first time in many, many moons. With so much of the screen real estate devoted to ads it's a daunting sight. I'm then greeted with the same Java script warning that prompted Randy to start this thread. IE then locked up and froze. The root of the problem? IE is truly dead, it’s just that nobody figured out how to bury it yet. Micro$soft just continue to administer CPR to a long dead body.

I could say that I don’t know why punters don’t just bite the bullet and change to Firefox (with AdBlock Plus) or Chrome but in most cases I do know why. It’s usually either a lack of understanding of how to actually do it or it’s simply a fear of change. I understand both.

If you fall into the first category I’d suggest enlisting the help of a reasonably computer savvy friend or family member to help you install the new browser and set it up with your favourite links etc.

If you fall into the second category there’s nothing to fear. Your computer will still work correctly, you won’t lose your email you will still browse the internet like you always have. I’m not trying to make fun of people, these are genuine fears that users have.

Lemme explain..... I have a very good friend of over 25 years who just happens to be the least computer savvy person I know. For many years myself and another friend would receive a call a few times a year regarding some sort of problem he was having. After visits to his home, 90% of the time it was directly traceable to Internet Explorer. A couple of years back I got a call from him telling me that after following a link his computer “freaked out” and was no longer working. Some investigation found he’d been hit by a well known virus at the time and it had completely toasted the operating system. After wiping the hard drive and reinstalling his OS I suggested it was time to move from Internet Explorer to Firefox (or Chrome). He said no because:

1.	He would no longer have Google and he needed it. (After a lengthy discussion I managed to convince him that IE was not Google and that Google can be accessed from any browser)
2.	His email wouldn’t work without IE. (Another discussion to explain that his email software was separate to his browser and would still work)
3.	He’d paid for the computer so why should he have to use something else other than IE. (I managed to explain that anything other than IE is actually a free upgrade and would probably save him (and me) the 90% of problems mentioned earlier)
4.	It looks different! (Ok, he didn’t say that, I just added it. Yup, it looks different but so does a new car. Some of the controls might be in a different spot but you still drive it the same. A browser is no different and the controls are second nature in no time)

Anyway, he eventually agreed to give Firefox a go. I installed it for him and we visited his favourite sites, bookmarking them as we went. Interestingly, he’s not had a single browser related “real” problem in two years. Case dismissed!

Gentlemen, ditch Internet Explorer. It’s not your friend and it’s doing you no favours.

Firefox – http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/

Adblock Plus for Firefox – http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox

Chrome – https://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/chrome/browser/

Opera - http://www.opera.com/

I hope my long and tiring sermon helps someone.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Michael, the best part of your post!
the links.
LOL thanx!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I highly recommend Chrome and occasionally run a strong virus checking program like the free version of Malwarebytes along with your regular anti-virus like AVG. I have had a lot of friends taken down by virus lately. Do not open anything if you are in doubt, even from a friend, since there computer may have been high jacked by one of these vriuses! Email your friend and make sure they sent it before you open it. IE is the most likely to be hacked, since it has the largest base of users and many know very little about computers, so they are the easiest to hack and the last to detect they have been hacked.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Script*

I got it also, But why only on Hobby Talk?? And don`t matter if signed in or not?
SJJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

sidejobjon said:


> I got it also, But why only on Hobby Talk?? And don`t matter if signed in or not?
> SJJ


It's a some little glitch in the Hobby Talk site that your "now using" browser is picking up. The new owners don't seem to care to fix the problem. I downloaded Firefox browser and it works fine...actually works faster...RM


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm one of those people that doesn't like change. I just installed Google Chrome and within seconds was like "why in the He%* didn't I do this sooner!"

Chrome :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*script error*

Don't feel alone, guys, folks over on the slotblog.net forum running IE are complaining of the same thing. I haven't had any problem here or there the last couple of days using Google Chrome.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> I'm one of those people that doesn't like change. I just installed Google Chrome and within seconds was like "why in the He%* didn't I do this sooner!"
> 
> Chrome :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


My thoughts exactly!
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Netscape Navigator works better than IE.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*A fix Maybe*

Found this over in the Model section

This issue on HT is a script they are forcing you to run from Facebook.
Put http://connect.facebook.net in your restricted sites under internet options, and the issue goes away. Now if you want to go to Facebook, you have to take it out. Isn't that nice of HT?

Kevin


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Funny how all this stuff started happening when that SlotsofFun guy left on a rampage.

I think it should be looked into...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

kcl said:


> Found this over in the Model section
> 
> This issue on HT is a script they are forcing you to run from Facebook.
> Put http://connect.facebook.net in your restricted sites under internet options, and the issue goes away. Now if you want to go to Facebook, you have to take it out. Isn't that nice of HT?
> ...


Thank you Kevin, this info will be very helpful. I am not on Facebook, don't want to be on Facebook and never want to acess Facebook. I have tried to block all the sites I see HT trying to access but it never seems to do any good - but this I will try.

I am still on IE 8 and I was getting that message for a few days, my CPU would go to 100% and I'd have to wait at least 30 seconds for it to clear. Every time I would just cancel the task via Task Manager.

Took a chance today and it works fine. But I will install another browser and maybe see the light.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Pop up seems to have stopped for now???...RM


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm using AOL to get on HT. For a few days it would pop up a message, "WHOOPS! Something happen to the browser....can't remember the rest of it. But it would restart the HT page and freeze up again and the same AOL message would appear. Today I've logged on with no problem. I would say the script causing the issue is gone. Internet Explorer said it was a problem with a long running script. 

Randy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Thank you Kevin, this info will be very helpful. I am not on Facebook, don't want to be on Facebook and never want to acess Facebook. I have tried to block all the sites I see HT trying to access but it never seems to do any good - but this I will try.
> 
> I am still on IE 8 and I was getting that message for a few days, my CPU would go to 100% and I'd have to wait at least 30 seconds for it to clear. Every time I would just cancel the task via Task Manager.
> 
> ...


 I'm wondering if you actually view the photos I post of my cars etc., as they are ALL Hosted on Facebook !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can still see your pictures.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Interesting how a problem with the site turns into a browser bashing session.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not really. If a certain browser is prone to issues and other browsers don't seem to be affected by the same glitch, it makes sense to promote the browsers that don't. The first thing I do when I get a new computer is dump IE. I use Chrome for Facebook because it runs the best with the games I play. I use Firefox for everything else. Like I said, Internet Explorer is the number 1 Browser for uploading new browsers.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Not really. If a certain browser is prone to issues and other browsers don't seem to be affected by the same glitch, it makes sense to promote the browsers that don't. The first thing I do when I get a new computer is dump IE. I use Chrome for Facebook because it runs the best with the games I play. I use Firefox for everything else. Like I said, Internet Explorer is the number 1 Browser for uploading new browsers.


You have missed the point.

If a site does not have a problem one day and a problem exists the next and you have not changed anything on your system then the problem is with the site not the browser. Simple logic. While I do not defend IE or any other browser the source of the problem needs to be fixed.

If you went to the doctor with a broken arm would you rather have him fix the broken arm or amputate it so it no longer hurts?

Fix the problem.

Don't give the website owner/webmaster a pass on doing their due diligence. Regardless of what you think the best browser is, the website should provide a workable site using any browser that has a reasonable market share. Right now that seems to be IE, Chrome and Firefox in whatever order your statistics of choice seem to place them.

If the website wishes to state that they only support browser A or B then that is their choice and you as a user can decide if you wish to comply. Otherwise the burden is on the website to provide a working website with any reasonable browser.

In my opinion this thread should have been more about fixing the website than bashing or promoting browsers.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

tasman said:


> Interesting how a problem with the site turns into a browser bashing session.


I'm forced to use IE at work but have Firefox at home. The problem, which appears to be fixed, was only noticable at work with IE.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*force*



tasman said:


> You have missed the point.
> 
> If a site does not have a problem one day and a problem exists the next and you have not changed anything on your system then the problem is with the site not the browser. Simple logic. While I do not defend IE or any other browser the source of the problem needs to be fixed.
> 
> ...


I like your idea of forcing the management of this site to make it work properly
please, I am all ears! 
HOW?


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

alpink said:


> I like your idea of forcing the management of this site to make it work properly
> please, I am all ears!
> HOW?


Well there are a couple things that could be tried.

1. The moderators are regular HT users so I would try to have them put pressure on the new owner/manger of the site.
2. If step 1 doesn't work perhaps a variation of the old fashioned boycott. 

Let me explain further - if users are sufficiently unhappy with the performance, policies, advertising etc. of the site and feel their concerns are not being addressed then consider the following.

I have been using the HT slot car section for a number of years and know that there is a strong core group of posters (of which you are one) that account for a large percentage of posts and/or replies on this board section.

If that group felt strongly enough about the issues above they could simply stop posting for a week or two. Without that group the board would go silent. The loss of ad revenue might be a wake up call to listen to the user group.

I agree that there have been issues since Hank sold, but I personally do not feel the issues have risen to the level of a "boycott". However, you asked what might be effective and I can't think of a better way to get the point across.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fordcowboy has indicated to me that he has tried, dozens of times, to contact current owners, to no avail.
he has also indicated that to others, not just myself.

boycott?
perhaps a good look at the GUESTS who visit on a daily basis and are subject to the advertising would make boycott by an hundred users, some of who are paid members, about useless.
those of us boycotting could still observe as guests during that time to see the level of success.

I don't think the owners give a rats a$$ about what we do, they are getting revenue based on the number of hits per second which is why they bought this site.

further examination shows that out of the thousands of registered members, only a few hundred (if that) post.
guests outweigh members on daily basis and that is all the advertisers care about.

I am still willing to boycott!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand what your saying taz, but using your same example, what many of us are suggesting prevents the broken arm in the first place. I'm not suggesting that the issue is the fault of IE, simply that in most cases it seems that IE users are the ones experiencing issues. In my few (8) years of computing, I've heard many issues that were resolved by switching browsers. I've never heard anyone say they switched back to IE, unless it was because they got a new computer and they hadn't run into their first issue yet, causing them to switch browsers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't know if most folks have been busy with other thing as I have,
but it seems to me there has already been a significant decline in postings
from what used to be our regulars. Postings in the slot car section of this site
are down by at least half, so it seems. I'm thankful for the few that still post.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's the summer Rich. Things will pick up when it cools down.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I understand what your saying taz, but using your same example, what many of us are suggesting prevents the broken arm in the first place. I'm not suggesting that the issue is the fault of IE, simply that in most cases it seems that IE users are the ones experiencing issues. In my few (8) years of computing, I've heard many issues that were resolved by switching browsers. I've never heard anyone say they switched back to IE, unless it was because they got a new computer and they hadn't run into their first issue yet, causing them to switch browsers.


Yes, and there are many sites (including a lot of financial and banking) that do not make any attempt to be functional with anything other than IE.

Switching browsers prevents the broken arm for you, but not for others who are using IE for whatever reason. All I am saying is that the site should accomodate the user not the user accomodate the site.

In this particular case switching the browser did not stop a malfunctioning script from running on your PC, the browser simply did not report it. You don't have to like IE, but don't fault them for reporting that a script from the website you are on is taking unusually high resources on your machine. I would prefer that warning all day every day over no notification at all.

Fix the site!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

alpink said:


> fordcowboy has indicated to me that he has tried, dozens of times, to contact current owners, to no avail.
> he has also indicated that to others, not just myself.


That is unforntunate. I know some of the heavy posters also post to other sections (like die cast and/or RC) of the board. Do you know if there is unhappyness with those groups as well. If so, maybe all the groups need to get togther.

Otherwise I guess that leaves the option to grin and bare it. 

Without knowing the specifics of the situation it's hard to determine where improvements might be made. For instance, does the owner of this site host the board on his own equipment or does he farm the hosting out. How much bandwidth is available to the server. Is slow response due to server response, bandwidth issues, software or a combination. Lots of variables which may or may not be under the direct control of the owner. The owner needs to generate income from the site somehow so I don't think the general ads will go away.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess the only recourse is to boycott


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Seems like the site is 100% computer controlled.Maybe its time to start ht2!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

tasman said:


> ........ than bashing or promoting browsers.


Tasman, reading back over the entire thread I'd suggest I'm the only person who actively "bashed" IE back in my original post here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4566608&postcount=14. I stand by every word of that post and I'd shout it from the roof top. In my not so humble opinion IE is a complete turd. Internet interaction forms the largest part of most computer user's time behind their computers these days. The creators of IE and the company they represent continue to produce a lemon for a browser after multiple incarnations.



tasman said:


> Yes, and there are many sites (including a lot of financial and banking) that do not make any attempt to be functional with anything other than IE.


BS, name one. Any financial institute that only functioned on IE would be as far underground as IE should be. It's 2013 and there are other options... their IT staff accommodate multiple browsers. Any personal website that only functions with IE is in denial and needs some time on on a psychiatrist's couch. Apple/Mac's Safari knows nothing of IE and surfs the internet freely, including online banking.



tasman said:


> Switching browsers prevents the broken arm for you, but not for others who are using IE for whatever reason. All I am saying is that the site should accommodate the user not the user accommodate the site.


IE needs to accommodate the internet, not the other way around.




tasman said:


> In this particular case switching the browser did not stop a malfunctioning script from running on your PC, the browser simply did not report it.


Hmmm, I'm not sure how Firefox handled the script in question but it would seem it ignored it rather than running it. Using IE, the script hung my computer and caused the resource overhead. FF appears to simply step around it like it never existed.

Tas, no sense in going to war over this. I feel strongly about my opinions and you do also. I'm cool with that. Nobody else was trashing IE, they were simply looking at alternatives.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Also keep in mind tas, you can have more than one browser on your computer. I have both Chrome and Firefox on my set up. You can have all browsers installed and run each one for different sites. I can even have two browsers open at the same time. As I said, use one browser for some functions,and one for the other stuff I do.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Jisp said:


> Tasman, reading back over the entire thread I'd suggest I'm the only person who actively "bashed" IE back in my original post here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4566608&postcount=14. I stand by every word of that post and I'd shout it from the roof top. In my not so humble opinion IE is a complete turd. Internet interaction forms the largest part of most computer user's time behind their computers these days. The creators of IE and the company they represent continue to produce a lemon for a browser after multiple incarnations.


Wow.
I come to this site to learn and gain knowledge about slot cars. I value your comments and opinions pertaining to that topic. I do not come here to get this group's opinions about browsers. If I want opinions about browsers or how evil Microsoft is I can get that from any number of tech sites. I have not offered any opinions about browsers - simply stated all I have said is the site is broke fix the site.

You simply are missing my point. If a road is full of pot holes don't make me drive a car with a stiffer suspension - fix the #$%$ road!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Also keep in mind tas, you can have more than one browser on your computer. I have both Chrome and Firefox on my set up. You can have all browsers installed and run each one for different sites. I can even have two browsers open at the same time. As I said, use one browser for some functions,and one for the other stuff I do.


Click on my name - click on view public profile - click on about me - look at my occupation. 

This is my last post on this subject. I was trying to help you guys out (advocating for the user - us) by saying that if the site is broken it should be fixed. Make the site compatible with all of the mainstream browsers, don't force me to use a specific one.

My original comment was simply an observation that instead of being indignant about the site not working with a mainstream browser, most of the posts were along the lines of switch your browser to ... instead of fix the site so that whatever browser I have works.

Guess I haven't been very good at explaining that. I hope the site functions well for whatever browser is your preference, but would also like it to work equally well for those who have a differrent preference.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Also keep in mind tas, you can have more than one browser on your computer. I have both Chrome and Firefox on my set up. You can have all browsers installed and run each one for different sites. I can even have two browsers open at the same time. As I said, use one browser for some functions,and one for the other stuff I do.


Good point, slotcarman12078. I am using Chrome for HT, SCI, Weather radar and Yahoo home page on one screen while on the other I have our web based work app (NetSuite) and all our FedEx tracking pages open. 

I have found that Chrome works great for browsing the web on safe known sites, although it does have some annoying quirks (like when you right click a link and open in a new tab, go to that tab and it's the same page you came from...have to toggle tabs a couple of times to display the new page). Other than that I like how it opens pages fairly quickly and is easy to configure. My wife says it works best on FaceBook for her of all three.

Firefox is great for going to strange sites where you're not sure what kind of stank you may get. It lets you lock down privacy setting so tight that no matter what malware they try to load it almost always stops it. Only problem with FF is it is a memory hog with memory 'leaks' (although this has gotten much better the last couple of years). Some sites (like Bud's HO) won't work worth a darn on anything but FF.

IE works better than the others on secure sites (HTTPS) for me and runs our work aps and sites faster and more reliably than the others. I enjoy being able to have the choice of the three.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand where you're coming from tas, but under the circumstances, other than a boycott which will yield nil results there is no fixing HT. The new owners have but one thing in mind for it. Making them money, however they can. They aren't reading our complaints, they aren't responding to emails... Heck, even moderators can't get a hold of them. Our cries to once again have a smooth operating site, without crappy ads that mess up our viewing and posting performance will go unnoticed.

Therefore, we must resort to other means of enhancing our performance on this site. Using a different browser helps. Using Adblockplus helps even more. 

Think of browsers as tools. Let's say you need to pound a few nails in and you have access to a hammer, a saw, and a pipe wrench. Which tool will you use? All three can pound in nails, but one works way better than the other two. Sure, it would be more convenient if all 3 tools worked efficiently, but it's not likely to ever be that way. It's also highly unlikely that the new owners of HT care what happens when some cheezy company writes problematic scripts for their ads that they pay for. All they care about is the pay for part of the equation.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dumb-ones and Drag-ons*

Everything I needed to know bout computers I learned from Grucho Marx.

I sez Doc, it hurts when I do dis!

Doc sez, den dont do dat!

Like many others, using alternate browsers has caused me less UNECESSARY angst.

Firefox...easy starts, no lock outs, no meltdowns, seamless re-boots, shuts down cooperatively. Above all; I no longer suffer wasteful pilgrimages to find the key to a quest I never asked for in the first place. 

A: Go here and fix dis, go dere and fix dat. 
B: Didnt fix crap! 
C: Would you like to report how stoopid this is?
D: No thanks, all of our IT guys recommend Firefox or Chrome


----------



## JocelynJ (Jul 14, 2013)

*Different browser?*

I see that sometimes, but not too often. I know IE isn't the best browser, so that might be part of it. Try Firefox, Chrome, or something Chrome based like Opera or Torch browser. A change in browser might make all the difference.


----------

